# Shakey pigeon terrified of hands



## babypidgey (Sep 4, 2007)

Baby Pidge is my first pigeon. I got her as a baby at the wildlife rehabilitation centre I volunteer at as an orphan. She's probably between two and three months old. As a chick she was very affectionate, begging from me, sitting on my chest. Since then, however, I have moved her twice. Once from my parent's house to my boyfriend's house and from his house to my new apartment. Now, although she still likes to sit on my shoulders, arms, chest and head, she is terrified of my HANDS. She no longer lets me scritch her neck or head. She also does not let me use my hand as a perch with which to pick her up, although she will come to me if I hold out my arm. I was wondering if there is a way I could reverse the process. I know it will take a long time but I want her to be as comfortable with me as possible and she is guaranteed not to move from this environment for at least a year. I keep her in a cage but let her out two to three times a day, whenever I have time to watch her.

Also, she shakes at random times and makes a sound that's very very quiet and sounds like purring. I can't tell if she is excited or nervous. Has anyone ever seen this before?

Ems


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Ems, 
She is purring. My Romey purrs when she sits on my lap and just before she falls to sleep.
As for being afraid of your hands my house pigeons have gone through that phase too. Now, they will attack my hands. They still like to be close to me and follow me from room to room.


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

When I first got my homers they were afraid of everything! I have been working on this for the couple of months I pick them up and hold them until they calm down then I pet them gently on the head and they aren't afraid of my hands anymore cause I feed them from my hands so they like them now but they still don't like to be held much, I have the one bird that was skinny that I had to hand feed and that one will land on my lap and let me pet it and I recently rescued a roller and that one will snuggle with me, that is until my husband comes into the room and then it is all cuddled up with him and I am invisible. I hate that my kids do that too, I take care of them all day and when Daddy comes home from work it is all about Daddy.So unfair Ok I'll stop my rant now


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Don't worry, this is very age-appropriate behavior for you pij.  They hit this stage where hands are often (to them) another "bird", and vary from protecting you from the strange "bird", and later you'll see she might want to smooch your hands a bit.  The trembling and purring is generally female behavior in teenage and older pigeons, often accompanied by the wings or tips of the wings moving. It's kind of pigeon flirting, or affection. I've found most pigeons have a pretty easy time adjusting to moves, so I wouldn't worry about that too much. If you don't have any, you might put some bells or parrot toys in her cage, or get her a few small stuffed animals to "choose" from (then she can "beat up" the stuffed animal and not so much your hands). Hope some of this helps.


----------

